# Rear Disk Brakes: Who's interested?



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Hey guys, 
I have been working on the caliper bracket for the B12 rear disk brake conversion again. I am modeling an improved design in 3D right now and will probably be making a stereolithography prototype this weekend. If all goes well I will be using the prototype to make a casting mold from. Depending on manufacturing costs, I may be able to produce a few sets of these. 

None of this is a garentee but, who would be interested in these caliper brackets?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Don't have a B12 but was wondering why do a cast bracket? Why not CNC from a solid piece of material? Check this out:

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november02/project_b12/


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

hey myetball, um that's HIS car ur referring to in that article. yo charles, i would definetly be interested, how much though and what disc would i use and would i still have to grind off something like u had mentioned before


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Myetball said:


> *Don't have a B12 but was wondering why do a cast bracket? Why not CNC from a solid piece of material? Check this out:
> 
> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november02/project_b12/ *


I would love to produce them via CNC mill. However, the manufacturing and material cost would far exceed what most of you would pay for the part. I think time on the CNC machine runs up to 100 bucks an hour. The main reason is that I have an opportunity to either cast the part myself or have a company who works with my university do it for me.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

It certainly is a small world.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

AVERAGE said:


> *hey myetball, um that's HIS car ur referring to in that article. yo charles, i would definetly be interested, how much though and what disc would i use and would i still have to grind off something like u had mentioned before *


Not sure what the cost on this whole project is going to run me so I don't have a price right now. If the cost goes to high, which it may, then I wont be able to do it. I figure I'd at least try first though. 
I would definately sell the kit with the caliper bracket and the modified piece of the caliper so it would be a bolt on affair. You would have to find a set of 91-94 Se-R rear disc brakes though.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

at that point would i need to upgrade the mc or would my stock one be enough to run all 4 disc?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

count me in !!.... but if you cannot get that thing done from a casting mold would you send me the 3D modeling (mastercam) so i could have some made around here on the mill !!! .... BTW nice job talk about RnD !! ... its about time someone do something with the platform  10 years late but thats awesome !!


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Yes at that point I would recommend trading mastercylinders. The stanza one will get you in the ballpark and it's ten time better than the b12 unit. 

Sorry, but the design is proprietary. No offense, but I would be a fool to send out the 3D model to someone. Kevin and I, have worked pretty hard to develop it and I would be royally pissed if some machine shop made a dozen or so of them to sell. Nothing personal. 

The stereolithography is being built as we speak. I'll let you guys know how it turns out. 

and yes it is about time someone make something for this car!!!

Charles


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

(raises hand) 

I'd love to get my hands on a set of those brackets. It's cool to see that you did that through your school. Maybe school is good for something.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Hybrid i know wath it is, i work in molding (plastic) and every mold is Tm, patented, designs and blueprints are too !!...  
i just hope your going to make it !!... it would be cast iron, if so i could deburr those and paint them before putting it on !!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

If the price were right, I'd certainly be interested; I'm due for some brake work all around anyway.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Not to go around your idea, which sounds awsome, but I read somewhere where you can convert them to rear discs using the disc setup from a Pulsar?? Don't quote me, but I'm pretty sure I read it somewhere.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

There's a way to do this with just a quick trip to your local junkyard and tad bit of fabrication. I have had my set-up for 5 years and it works flawlessly. I will not post it on a local board because this will be done at your own risk and cannot and will not accept responsibility if something was done incorrectly. Email me at my personal email address and I will share with you all the details needed. This is not an attempt to under-mind hybrid or take away from his ideas, but there are some very talented people in here (Myetball, blownb310 just to name a few) that would be able to do this mod in about 3 hours and not have any dramas or need to have an instruction manual. To those that are not that talented, Hybrid's method will be the ticket for you. I hate to have something and can't share it with the rest of the individuals that can benefit from it. And the only reason why I didn't bring it up before is it never really dawned on me that there are plenty of people that want this feature and don't have a clue as to where to begin. This is a boost_boy's do-it-at-your-own-risk briefing.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

lol, thanks bootst boy. yes there is another way but in never felt comfortable with it for some reason. But it has worked on yours and john's b12s with no problem.

Eric, school sucks... you have to make it not suck by doing projects like this.

I still havent checked out the stereolithography yet but it is done... I'll get back to you guys... This is still a long shot.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

By the way boostboy, which mastercylinder were you running?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> By the way boostboy, which mastercylinder were you running?


 I once used the NX2000's since both of my cars' brakes (front and rear) are from that car, but now I'm using the 92 maxima SE (auto) brake booster! We have so many options for a brake booster that it's pathetic (ie stanza SE, maxima SE, Sentra SE-R and the NX2000 ).


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

So you rebent the b12 brake lines to work with the nx2000 mastercylinder? I think I eventually I will try it that way too.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> So you rebent the b12 brake lines to work with the nx2000 mastercylinder? I think I eventually I will try it that way too.


 Actually, No! I used a new standard B12 master cylinder which made it all a bolt on affair. The NX2000 units I used to use all had anti-lock brakes. The B12 stuff works just like the others and the brake power is a phenomenal!


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Just to give everyone an update, the rapid prototype turned out well. I will be checking it for proper fit this weeked. If anyone can host the pictures on there webspace, I can take pictures for everyone to view. 

After much relocatance to casting on my part, it looks like I may be able to use the CNC mill at the university to produce these from aluminum billet. 

However, the project maybe put on hold for a few months because I will be busy preparing the B12 for a big competition. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> However, the project maybe put on hold for a few months because I will be busy preparing the B12 for a big competition. I'll keep you guys updated.


 Looks like it's that time of season again (race, race race ). I've been working feverishly myself trying to have the white B12 ready by the 5th of April. Just threw some new cams on and slapped on the new tranny with the helical LSD. So much work and so little ground gained . Good Luck, though!!


----------



## glide (Apr 29, 2003)

Any updates?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

The only updates I have is of other people's projects that I'm doing. I'm trying to get around to my own, but it's not a priority anymore!


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

boost I sold that b11 pulsar. But I'm looking at 2dr B12 in trade for my stang. I just finished helping my bro with his JDM sr swap in his 91 ser. Man, that CA is calling my name. And did I mention I've got get the valves in my pickup repaired. Now that sucks. I didn't know you could break a KA.

I've got a question concerning the SDS i'll post it in the truck section please read it 

thanks


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

B11 is a Sentra, KN12 & KN13 are the Pulsar


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Hybrid, where you at man? lets get these things going!!!!!!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hybrid DET

are you still working on this?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Hes out for the season !!... like i said earlyer its probably gonna go in the end of the season : please confirm Hybrid


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

thought he came back...thats why im posting idle responses, so this thing stays at the top


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

I had originall planned to spend my spring break working on this caliper bracket and the gt3037. However, got side tracked with the super tuner "club battle" event. Now I'm taking 18 units a quarter to make a rush towards graduation and preparing my supermileage vehicle for competition at the end of the month. http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june02/1000mpg.php

Hopefully I will be able to get to it between summer and spring session in June. Sorry guys. trust me i'd rather be playing with cars right now


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Good luck on that adventure "Charles" and I hope all that hard work pay off for you guys ! Seems like fun to me................


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Thats how you tweak a loan mower !!  Best wiches to you all and nice work !!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAH!!! 1000 miles per gallon, hahaha!!

i gota say though, ya'll got soem smart people down there..


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

what ever happen to the rear disk brakes bracket after all?


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

Nothing, there cars are done. . . And theve moved on leaving us still standing here waiting, wondering, hoping for the help on a rear disc conversion =|


----------

